# CW9 or CW45? (not ammo debate lol)



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not intend for this to be a 9mm vs. .45 debate, but I wanted to share my situation and get some feedback from the great people here at handgunforum.net. I have a Springfield XD Subcombact that I just got (love it btw) and I traded my Glock 19 for it. I have plenty of 9mm ammo and I love to shoot the XD, but I can't help but think about getting the CW45 instead of another 9mm. I don't feel at all undergunned with a premium 9mm HP, but I also like the thought of the man-stopper .45 round. They're around the same price and I have a friend who HIGHLY recommends the CW45 and he carries it daily. I think the CW45 would conceal MUCH more easily than the XD, but I'm not sure If maybe I should get another 9 because of the common ammo. Maybe I need to add a good .45 to the stable? Thanks for the feedback! BTW, I'm sure I'll end up with both of them eventually, but whichever I purchase later will likely be a long time out because of some financial obligations. Thanks in advance!!
- Garan


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have both and really like them both. I would vote for the CW45 just because I like shooting that caliber. It is a little thicker than the CW9, but conceals easily. I bought the nine first to replace a Kel-Tek and then found the .45 used for a good price. Both have been flawless including break-in period on the CW9. Get the .45 since you already have a 9mm.


----------

